# Pensacola Reef from the water



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Went out there today to look for some Spanish. Didn't see any, but am I wrong or are these small AJs?:confused1: Weird to see them in so close to shore. I also saw a few Bluefish swimming around. The viz was not good at all maybe 12feet and very murky. The video is a lot clearer on my PC. I'm not sure why it's so blurry when I upload it to youtube. Anyway enjoy. 

P.S. The video is recorded in 960p with my Gopro 960. 

http://youtu.be/tVNy-vUJE2I


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Difficult to say for sure, but I think they are hardtail jacks.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah I couldn't tell they had a dark line going from their eyes to the top of their head. Can't tell on the video though.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

We caught two small AJ's pulling clark spoons on the beach during Hardgraeves. First I've ever seen them in that close. Maybe 100' off the beach.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know though, they looked just like lesser AJs. If so what is the minimum on those again? http://www.acfishing.com/fishid/lajack.jpg


----------

